# Slightly Tilt Head and Nystagmus Eyes



## the fluffies (Jul 22, 2013)

This is MAXIE, a 5 years old mixed dutch bunny, neutered. He is 1.67kg. 







We live in Northern of Malaysia where it is hard to find rabbit savvy. Our rabbit savvy vet is 400km from us. 

Maxie was ok yesterday morning when i left him. I went home at night and checked on him at 9.30pm. He wasnt eating and drinking, so i separated him from his mate and gave him Simethicone. And due to tiredness, i accidentally fall asleep the whole night. 

I woke up at 7am and when i checked on him, he was sitting quietly in his playpen. When i picked him up, i was so shock to see he was so lethargy and his head was tilted and his left side. 

I fed him Benebac, Simethicone, Critical Care and a lot of water. But very little went to his system because he refused to swallow them. I put him is a cage. His head is slightly tilted. His left eye is moving downward, and his right eye is moving upward. 

I rushed him to 2 different vets here. Both of them said he might have a head injury or neuro problem. The said, the physical examination didnt show any sign of him having ears infection. 

He was very healthy, he never been sick, never had any infection. So it is very devastated to see him in this condition. 

The 2nd vet we went today prescribed Maxie 8 pcs of quarter baytril tablets. Quarter tablet, twice a day (so total is 4 days course) just in case there is any internal infection. 

I talked to the rabbit savvy vet that is located 400km from me. I want my rabbit to get a proper diagnose and treatment from her, but she thinks it is not a good idea to bring my rabbit there, esp in this condition. 

Do u guys think my rabbit can be cured with Baytril only? And what is possibly happen to him? E.cuniculi? How to confirm this? Bloodtest?


----------



## dahlia (Jul 22, 2013)

I think the vet is right.
It could be a neck injury.


----------



## JBun (Jul 22, 2013)

It could be an inner ear infection, which the baytril may help with, or you may need a different antibiotic like azithromycin or chloramphenicol. But it's also possible the head tilt is being caused by e. cuniculi and that would need to be treated with fenbendazole 20 mg/kg once a day, for at least 28 days. A blood test can show if your rabbit has been exposed to e. cuniculi. Which ever is the cause, it would also be a good idea to be giving an anti inflammatory pain med like metacam, it is also a pretty necessary medication in helping in a rabbits recovery from these things. If you can get the pain under control, your rabbit may start eating again on it's own.

http://www.medirabbit.com/EN/Neurology/Otit/otitis.htm
http://www.bio.miami.edu/hare/tilt.html
http://www.thebrc.org/health-poblems.htm
http://www.medirabbit.com/Safe_medication/Safe_drugs_main.htm


----------



## Bunnylova4eva (Jul 22, 2013)

I agree with Jenny (above). It could be either an ear infection or E. Cuniculi. In my experience, Baytril doesn't help that much, though it's the med of choice for a lot of veterinarians to use with cases like this. So many bunnies have become resistant to it, that it is very possible you'll end up needing to try a different one. With some however it does work, so it's worth a shot. Plus, like mentioned previously, it'd be really good to get him on a pain med; If you've ever had an ear infection, wow they hurt, so meds can make a big difference there are well.


----------



## the fluffies (Jul 23, 2013)

Hi guys, 
I just wonder, is it possible to replace the Fenbendazole with Ivermectin? There is no Fenbendazole here. But we have Ivomac.


----------



## RabbitGirl101 (Jul 23, 2013)

My rabbit had wry neck too, from the parasite they are all born with (cant remember the name of it) we had taken him to the vet and they prescribed medication for him and now he is all better! It took over a month and he had a 50/50 shot at surviving.


----------



## JBun (Jul 23, 2013)

Unfortunately Ivermectin doesn't treat e. cuniculi. If the head tilt is due to ear mites, then it would be effective in treating the head tilt, but not if it is caused by EC. Fenbendazole is a pretty common antiparasitic used for livestock here in the states. The brand names here are Safeguard and Panacur. You may be able to find it at a livestock feed store or horse supply store, if you have these type of stores and you haven't already looked there. Did you also try asking the vet if they have it?


----------



## the fluffies (Jul 23, 2013)

Private vets do not have Fenbendazole, but 1 of the vets i contacted try to get it from her friend who works with government veterinary. She thinks they use it on farm animals like cow and goat.


----------



## the fluffies (Jul 23, 2013)

Just incase we could not fine fenbendazole here, is there any other antiparasite can be used? Like pyrantel?


----------



## the fluffies (Jul 23, 2013)

Ok, i finally managed to get a bottle from supplier. It is liquid Fenbendazole 10% concentration (should be 100mg/ml right?). 
My rabbit is 1.67kg. 

From this website http://www.morfz.com/rx/drugcalc.html, it says Maxie needs 33.4mg. Is that means he need 0.33ml issit? Please advice.


----------



## JBun (Jul 24, 2013)

That sounds right. So it would be the 0.33ml once a day, for at least 28 days. Keep in mind that if your rabbit does have e. cuniculi, it can take some time before you see results, and sometimes there may be permanent damage done, and the head tilt won't completely go away, even when the progression of the EC is stopped. You'll want to make sure your rabbit stays hydrated and is getting enough food. Also you may end up needing ophthalmic ointment or drops, for the eyes, as they can sometimes start having problems because of the head being tilted.


----------



## RabbitGirl101 (Jul 24, 2013)

When my rabbit had a slight head tilt, We were given Orbax and we had to give him .15ml of that everyday.


----------



## the fluffies (Jul 24, 2013)

He is no longer having nystagmus tonight. Is it a good sign? He drinks a lot by himself. But eat very little and he opt to munch on alfalfa leaves only. 

One of his eyes is red and watery bcoz he lay down on that side. I use Nicol (Chloramphenicol) eye drop. Is it ok? 

We are going to see the rabbit savvy vet (she is 400km away from us) 6 hours from now. I hope Maxie can handle the stress. I will try my best to keep him as comfortable as can. 

I am not sure if that vet has any better antibiotic than baytril. If not mistaken, she has Zithromax. 

Incase she prescribed Zithromax, is it safe if i give Maxie some Metoclopramide? since he eats very little, i am afraid Zithromax will upset his stomach.


----------



## Gezellige_Poes (Jul 24, 2013)

Great sign that the nystagmus is gone! Since he's not eating much on his own, please read below how to check tummy for possible stasis and hand-feeding.

Almost 18 months ago, I left Sabine doing just fine. I got home and found her motionless on her side, advanced head tilt, nystagmus in her eyes, and the eye facing down severely bruised, swollen, and bloodshot. I called the vet and she had me rub a little corn syrup on her gums, in case her condition was as a result of low blood sugar. Nothing. I rushed her to the vet, where after a multitude of tests, neither a firm cause or prognosis could be determined. In the ensuing weeks, Sabine was on an extensive regiment of medications and supplements. From this thread, it sounds like antibiotics are being. Please consider the following. Most importantly, be sure to offset the negative side effects of antibiotics with a supplement like Oxbow critical care and/or Perfect Food Berry (http://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B005P0RNPA/ref=oh_details_o01_s00_i00?ie=UTF8&psc=1). Twice a day, mix a little of both with baby food (Sabine likes fruit flavors like mango-banana), organic pumpkin, and sugar free cranberry juice. At first I had to syringe feed the mixture. Sit your bunny on your lap and lean him back no more than 45 degrees. Enter mouth from the side and put a little on his tongue. Keep her as upright as possible to avoid aspiration. Later, I smeared it on her favorite greens and she gobbled it up on her own. Second, feel your bunny's tummy. If it feels hard, there is high likelihood of gas. Give him simethicone and gently massage tummy. Third, if your bunny has mobility issues, adjust his habitat for habilitation. Sabine had to learn to cope with her "new-found" disability, including staying upright, eating and drinking. She stayed in a medium sized crate at first, using the sides of the crate to steady herself, then to a small towel lined habitat and playtime in a pen so she could move around more freely. She now lives in a huge blanket lined habitat with her two BFFs, two guinea pigs.


----------



## the fluffies (Jul 25, 2013)

hi. 

i am now driving home from meeting our vet who is 400km away from us. She had a look on Maxie and prescribed him a 28days of Baytril+Metronidazole, and 5days of Prednisolone. She has no oral Metacam and she insisted on using Prednisolone. But she ask to stop if Maxie is getting worse after taking Prednisolone. She also refuse to let me try Fenbendazole on Maxie. 

Please advice me based on u guys experience:
1) Does he really needs 28 days antibiotic? Not 14 days??
2) Since i couldnt find Metacam, should i give the Prednisolone?
3) I have Fenbendazole bought from the counter. Can i try this or shud i just listen to my vet?


----------



## the fluffies (Jul 25, 2013)

since maxie is eating very little, can i give him reglan to stimulate his appetite? i have reglan 10mg tablet. can someone help me how to get the right dose for 1.67kg bunny? and since it is in tablet, how to get the right ml for my bunny after dilute with water?


----------



## the fluffies (Jul 25, 2013)

Another question is, 
Baytril+metro and fenbendazole shud be taken twice a day issit (every 12hrs)? and it must be taken together or at different hour? If Maxie needs to take his Reglan, it can be taken together with all meds, or at least a few hours before/after the meds?


----------



## the fluffies (Jul 25, 2013)

oh i just noticed that baytril prescribed for Maxie is 'Baytril Flavor 50mg for cats/dogs'. I read somewhere it is liver flavor. But it is still safe for bunny, rite?


----------



## Maureen Las (Jul 25, 2013)

Hi 
I have a bottle of Safeguard 10% liquid (fenbendazole ) here labeled 100 mg/ml . Since a ml =cc you would give 0.334 ml based on the dose calculator 
In most cases problems like this these are inner infections which very often can not be detected on an exam so you should continue to pursue this quickly with your rabbit saavy vet. 
if he is rolling or having balance issues this can be helped with an over the counter drug for motion sickness in humans called meclizine. Meclizine would be the generic name so you would need to read the back of the package. I don't know the exact dosage, however, I did read that Dana Kremepels say that dosing is not "exact' and that she would give 12.5 mg to a large rabbit and about half (6.25 mg) to a smaller one. 
Might want to discuss dosages with members of the forum who have used this drug. I have never had the need . I hope this bunny improves


----------



## JBun (Jul 26, 2013)

I think the eye drops may be ok. If there isn't an infection in the eye, I'm not sure why you would need antibiotic eye drops and not just lubricant eye drops though.

I'm not sure if 28 days of baytril and metronidazole is necessary if the symptoms of head tilt go away sooner than that, but sometimes being on antibiotics longer than 2 weeks, is needed to clear up the infection, if there is one. I guess it would just depend on how quickly you are seeing an improvement in your rabbit. The problem though, with being on antibiotics for so long, is that it can often cause appetite problems. Just make sure you are giving pet probiotics once a day, a couple hours after a dose of the antibiotics.

I would be very nervous about giving a rabbit steroids unless my rabbit was deathly ill and it was a last chance kind of thing, of saving my bun. Steroids could compromise your rabbits immune system. Can your local vet get metacam? It really is much better and safer to use with rabbits. There are other anti inflammatory medications, but metacam/meloxicam seems to be the safest to use with rabbits.

I would give the fenbendazole anyways. It's a relatively safe antiparasitic, and if your rabbit does have e. cuniculi, it is needed to help get rid of the parasite.

I'm not sure about the reglan. If you can help your rabbit eat by syringe feeding, that might be a better option. But if you decide to use it, you can look at this link to see the dosage used for rabbits. But if your rabbit has loose stools, you shouldn't be using it. http://www.medirabbit.com/Safe_medication/GI_stimulation/metoclopramide.htm

I think the meds can all be given at the same time. The antibiotics are probably a twice a day thing, and the fenbendazole is once a day. I'm not sure when reglan should be given though. The baytril flavor should be fine, your bun just probably won't like the flavor of it.

Here's some info on giving steroids to rabbits. You'll just have to decide if it is worth the risk to your bun.
http://www.medirabbit.com/Safe_medication/Corticost/Cortico.htm


----------



## the fluffies (Jul 26, 2013)

Hi JBun, 
Thanks for the info. 
At this moment, i just forget about the steroid and only give antibiotics and fenbendazole. 

Sadly we have no oral Metacam in Malaysia. We only have the injectable, but my vet will never let me inject the bunny myself. 

I think for now, let see if the antibiotics and fenbendazole work on Maxie without the anti-inflamatory. He doesnt look very sick. He eats by his own (he choose to eat vege and hays, and lost interest towards any pellets), drinks a lot, pee a lot but poop very little. I will encourage him to eat more.


----------



## tonyshuman (Jul 26, 2013)

Will your vet consider ibuprofen instead? They usually make it for human babies as a liquid and dosing info can be found here:
http://www.medirabbit.com/Safe_medication/Analgesics/safe_analgesics.htm

It must be taken with food in the belly but should be helpful for some pain relief. You can also look into giving aspirin if you are willing to crush up tablets and resuspend in water to give orally via syringe.

I agree on the steroids bit--usually not a good idea in rabbits.


----------



## the fluffies (Jul 29, 2013)

Maxie is getting worse today. His tilted 90 degrees at his left side and also tilted backwards. When he tries to move, he flipped like a fish and it scared me because i am afraid he was having a stroke. 

I called local pharmacy. They have human Meloxicam (Mobic brand) 7.5mg. 
Can someone help me with the right dosage? How many times a day should i give, for how long and can i give at the same time i give antibiotics?


----------



## the fluffies (Jul 29, 2013)

I read that [FONT=&quot]it should not be used in rabbits suffering from liver or kidney failure. [/FONT]
my Maxie is drink double/triple than normal and pee a lot. is it ok to try on him?


----------



## JBun (Jul 29, 2013)

I'm sorry your rabbit is doing worse. You may want to consider changing the antibiotic to something like the Zithromax. If the head tilt is being caused by an ear infection, the baytril may not be working. Also to keep in consideration is using the steroids, but I'm a bit nervous about using steroids in rabbits, so I would only do it as a last resort. But at this point it may be something you may want to try.

The meloxicam is contraindicated in a case of kidney failure, but it's hard to know if your rabbit is experiencing this without additional testing. If you still want to try it, can the pharmacy make a suspension syrup with the tablets? That will be the easiest way to get the correct dosage and administer it to your rabbit. Usually for rabbits the dog dosage of metacam syrup is what is used, and the concentration in that is 1.5mg/ml. So if you were going to have the pharmacy compound that for you into a suspension using a 7.5mg tablet, you would mix about 5ml of the syrup with a crushed 7.5mg tablet to get the 1.5mg/ml suspension. Usually a cherry flavored syrup is used. Once you have the suspension, the dosage range for rabbits is 0.1-0.2mg/kg, but this is considered the low dose. I've read of a therapeutic dose of 0.6mg/kg being used in the UK for rabbits, with the frequency being twice a day. If it were me, that's probably the dosage that I would use. So to get a 0.6mg/kg dosage from a 1.5mg/ml suspension, you would give 0.4ml(cc)/kg. You can give at the same time as the antibiotics, and I've read accounts of meloxicam being used longterm, for rabbits with chronic health problems, so you should probably be able to use it as long as is needed for your rabbit to get better. But if you decide to give the steroids, you *shouldn't *give the meloxicam until, I think, a day or two after you have stopped the steroids. But I'm not exactly sure on the amount of time you have to wait after stopping the steroids, so check this with your vet. Keep in mind that I'm not a chemist or vet, and am just making these calculations and offering recommendations, from the little knowledge that I have. Double check the math, and if possible, check with your vet as well, to make sure all the dosage info is correct. You can check this link for the recommended dosage for meloxicam as well. http://www.medirabbit.com/Safe_medication/Analgesics/safe_analgesics.htm


----------



## woodlandbuns (Jul 29, 2013)

I have had several rabbits with this over the last few years it seems to come on so suddenly. I am sorry to say that some did not survive but recognizing that something is wrong and catching it early can be the key. I now worm my rabbits every three months with 
Pancure and hopefully that is helping. Good luck, it's a very worrying time I know.


----------



## the fluffies (Jul 29, 2013)

I gave Maxie 0.3mg/kg of Meloxicam starts last night. 

But since last night and this morning, Maxie was suddenly throwing and rolling as his side. I tried to hold him with a towel, but his head was turning and pushing his body to turn too. After a few times rolling, he was lying quietly on his side. i slowly picked him up and helped him stand, but i only made him roll again 

I reduced his cage size and tried to prevent him from throwing or rolling himself again. I fed him meds (antibiotics, and metacam) and left to work. I will check on him in one hour (during my lunch time). 








He becomes deteriorated. Will call the vet today and ask her what other treatment available. and maybe we should consider the steroid jab


----------



## the fluffies (Jul 29, 2013)

throwing and rolling, is it seizure???


----------



## JBun (Jul 30, 2013)

You may need to make the area a little more confining and put rolled up towels right on each side to support your rabbit and try and prevent any rolling. I don't know if you feed hay, but it's good to put hay under and around the head area so that they can more easily eat and snack on the hay. Also try and minimize picking up your rabbit as much as possible, as it makes them feel dizzy and disoriented, and can throw them into a fit. If you can give meds by leaving your rabbit where it is, that is probably the best way to do it, but I know that some handling is necessary to make sure your rabbit is staying dry and clean.

Unfortunately when a rabbit gets to this point it can take some time to start seeing progress. I agree that steroids may need to be considered now, as there is probably significant inflammation causing the extreme tilt and rolling. Of course it's a bit of a risk to use them, but you just have to decide if at this point it is necessary and worth the risk. You may want to check this link out. There is some helpful information and also some other peoples personal experiences with their head tilt rabbits, and what medications seemed to help them recover.
http://www.onthewonk.com/?p=1%2EHome&trk=menu:Home


----------



## Maureen Las (Jul 30, 2013)

My previous post was out of sync with the thread due to the fact that I accidentally skipped a page while reading the thread...so sorry about that. 


The rolling behavior is cause by the inflammation/infection having entered the brain causing your bun to have a total loss of a sense of balance. This is an extremely uncomfortable sensation for bun /human /whatever. This is one of the reasons why meclizine is prescribed 
I agree with JBun that the baytril is probably not going to cut it if this is a deep inner ear infection. Zithromax, injectable penicillin and/or oral chloramphenical would be much better options. Chloramphenical is especially useful in that it is able to pass through the blood/brain barrier thus reaching deep infections. 
I would try to talk with the vet re. another antibiotic.
So sorry that you and your bun are going through this :-(
Maybe this article will help you in someway ( sorry if it has already been posted)
It is very important to distinguish the cause whether EC or inner ear..... maybe a head x-ray?
I also agree that the fenbendazole will not be harmful.


http://www.medirabbit.com/EN/Neurology/Otit/otitis.htm


----------



## the fluffies (Jul 31, 2013)

Maxie today  

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=o79WWJKOn_E&feature=youtu.be

My vet said i have to wait another 2-3 days to see his progress and if only he get slightly better, then Maxie can start his prednisone. But at this moment, my vet asked me to keep giving Baytril and Methycobalamine B12.


----------



## JBun (Jul 31, 2013)

Oh, it just breaks my heart  Poor little bun. I hope he starts to improve soon. I think I would be insisting on changing the antibiotics NOW, and also giving the steroids. Waiting with this illness, can have horrible results. Waiting means continued inflammation in the brain and continued damage from the inflammation. 

A few other things I forgot to mention is that stimulation and light can also set them off. So you'll want to minimize contact some, if it seems to set him off, and also try and keep his area somewhat dark, at least just while he is bad like this.


----------



## the fluffies (Jul 31, 2013)

I tried the Meclozine HCl + Pyridoxine HCl i bought from the counter and diluted it. I gave quarter tablets (it is 25mg) but it doesnt seem helping with the vertigo. 
How long should i administer the Meclozine? Once a day? For how many days? I read it should be give up to 5 days, but i also saw on other thread said he can have Meclozine as long as he needs it. 

Can someone advice me on this? 

His poops somehow look much better. I feed him Critical Care 12cc x 5 times a day. And he munch on bok choy leaf just now. I will call my vet again if it is ok to give the steroid since his gut looks promising.


----------



## JBun (Jul 31, 2013)

I have no experience using meclizine, but in this link it mentions that if it isn't effective helping with the dizziness, the corticosteroids to bring down the inflammation, may be. I would think that if you aren't seeing any positive effect after a couple doses of the meclizine, then it probably won't help.

http://www.bio.miami.edu/hare/tilt.html


----------



## the fluffies (Jul 31, 2013)

I keep him in dark, but this morning, Maxie keeps struggling, throwing and rolling himself with his neck twisted at his back. I have tried my best to reduce his space as much as can but he keeps rolling and throwing every 5-10 minutes. The more i tried to help him stand on his feet, the more he twisting and rolling. 

He still can eats by himself, but i have to hold the hay/vege for him. He cant drink from his bowl because he cant put his head on bowl without makes the bowl turn upside down on his head. So i have to syringe feed water for him. He takes the syringe feed nicely without i have to hold his head or force him to swallow. 

I administered the prednisone tablet gaven by the vet, together with baytril this morning (an hour ago). That is the last thing i can do now. 

I put more pillows around him to restrict him from rolling, but i am not sure if it helps. I have to rush to the office and can only see him in the next 2 hours but i hope he is doing well and doesnt injured himself. 

If his condition show no change compared to this morning, i will rush him to other vet nearby (who prescribed 4 days baytril earlier). This vet might not a rabbit savvy vet, but he is a veteran vet so i hope he might have some experiences in this. 

The vet who prescribed prednisone+28 days baytril for Maxie is too far away (6 hours driving) for us to reach in this condition. Plus, the vet seems cant help/advice much. She asked me to keep giving the baytril and B12 as long as Maxie can takes them, and wait.


----------



## tonyshuman (Jul 31, 2013)

I have also heard of using diazepam (valium) to help with the vertigo, if you're not seeing an effect from the meclizine. I think meclizine is given daily or twice daily, based on the drug's half-life but I have no experience with it. She looks pretty poorly, I hope that you can convince your vet to change antibiotics sooner if possible, or that she starts to feel better soon. JBun is correct that the swelling needs to go down. In fact, prolonged swelling in the inner ear can cause permanent damage, and thus permanent tilt. That's why some bunnies are always tilted, even if their ear infection has been treated. I'd try Baytril for just 4-5 days before saying it's not working. Some permanently tilted bunnies do take meclizine on a regular basis, for the rest of their lives.


----------



## JBun (Jul 31, 2013)

I hope the prednisone helps. Are you still giving the fenbendazole? I think it would be a really good idea to talk to this vet near you, about prescribing a different antibiotic like Zithromax or chloramphenicol. If there is an infection causing this, it doesn't seem like the baytril is doing any good, which would just leave the infection to get worse. It would be good to do this and change the antibiotics right away, as soon as you can get into this vet.

It sounds like you are doing all you can for him. The fact is that this is just a horrible illness for rabbits to get, and can be really hard to nurse a rabbit through.


----------



## tonyshuman (Jul 31, 2013)

If the other vet can recommend a rabbit-safe antibiotic, maybe the closer vet can give it to you. 

http://www.medirabbit.com/EN/Neurology/Otit/otitis.htm

Here are some safe antibiotics:
http://www.medirabbit.com/Safe_medication/Antibiotics/Safe_antibiotics.htm

And unsafe ones:
http://www.medirabbit.com/Unsafe_medication/dangerous_antibiotics.htm


----------



## the fluffies (Aug 1, 2013)

We went to another vet today. He was a vet in Singapore Zoo and said had treated many rabbits, esp headtilt cases.

He asked me to stop all the meds we currently taken including Baytril, Meloxicam and Fenben. 

Unfortunately, he is not the person who will tell the drugs he prescribed. He gave 3 injections.
- Trixone antibiotic (i dont know if it is safe to rabbit. He mentioned something about Meningitis). 
- Antihistamine (cant see the bottle).
- Anti-inflamatory (tylanol??? i forgot. will check the bottle tomorrow)

He said this jabs will reduce the swollen or inflamation in the head tissues. The jabs has to be taken daily until Maxie shows some progress and he said he will reduce the dose to weekly. 3 jabs is USD 65 perday. 

It has been 4 hours after maxie taken the jabs. He is still rolling. But i feel he is slightly better than before he taken the jabs. Appetite still good, but i have to offer the food infront of his face. Drink a lot from syringe, pee and poo well so far.


----------



## carlysoup (Aug 1, 2013)

How is Maxie doing today?


----------



## tonyshuman (Aug 1, 2013)

The anti-inflammatory was probably meloxicam. Tylenol is not safe for rabbits. I can't tell what the antibiotic is. However, the confident tone of the new vet is good, I think. Also, injectible antibiotics are often better in rabbits because they have fewer GI side effects.


----------



## Maureen Las (Aug 1, 2013)

Trixone is a 3rd generation cephalosporin that is not made in US ...should be fine as long as it is injected. I agree that this vet sounds more than promising


----------



## the fluffies (Aug 2, 2013)

Maxie received his jabs at 3.30pm yesterday. 
No rolling from 7.30pm-12midnite. 
He flopped a few times from 12 midnite-12 noon today, but the flopping and rolling were not as bad as previously. 

He started flopping non-stop again since 1pm today. We are on the way to received the 2nd day injections (It is 4.30pm here). We'll be back in a few hours and will update on Maxie again.


----------



## the fluffies (Aug 2, 2013)

hi guys. updating on maxie again.
he was rolling and twisting over and over again yesterday afternoon, just like the previous days before he took the 1st day jabs. i took him to the vet for his 2nd day jab on yesterday evening. he rolled and twisted along the journey. we stuck in traffic jam. 2 hours journey became 5 hours! 
he is now resting is his flopping position. rolling and twisting occasionally. 












we have to repeat those jabs the alternate day (on sunday) 
** correction, one of the jab is not tylanol. the jabs are:
- trixone the antibiotic
- tolfine
- prednikel 01 (presnisone??) 

i am not familiar with any of those jabs. but i hope it safe and works on maxie

I tried meclizine once, but it seemed didnt work on Maxie. But do u guys think it worth to try again? Is there any side effect if taken under those new jabs?


----------



## Maureen Las (Aug 3, 2013)

Tolfine is a non steroidal, analgesic anti-inflammatory, anti-pyretic drug so it is covering a lot of bases. Predni-Kel is a steroid called dexamethasome. 
I am not sure whether you can use meclizine with these drugs. Meclizine is an over the counter drug but I am unsure whether there would be interactions. Could you run that by the vet ? 
I so hope that Maxie improves.


----------



## tonyshuman (Aug 3, 2013)

If meclizine doesn't help I have heard of using valium for anti-vertigo effect (which is basically what's causing the flopping and rolling). Adding a lot of meds at once is of course riskier so it is important to see what your vet has to say.


----------



## JBun (Aug 3, 2013)

Hopefully this new vet will be able to help your rabbit. I don't know that I would stop the fenbendazole. If there is a possibility that this is being caused by EC, none of the other meds would affect the parasite. I would be more inclined to just continue with the fenbendazole just in case it's EC, and if it's not EC, it's a pretty safe med and shouldn't cause any harm to your rabbit. But I know that this is something you have to decide between you and your vet.


----------



## the fluffies (Aug 3, 2013)

I gave him Meclizine 7.5mg 12 hours ago, but i dont see any different on his vertigo. 

Maxie reduced his food and water intake after received the 2nd injection yesterday (It has been 36 hours since he received the 2nd day injection).
And he hasnt urinate since 18 hours ago. We will see the vet tomorrow for his 3rd jab.


----------



## the fluffies (Aug 3, 2013)

Vet in malaysia do not believe on E.cuniculi. The treatment given to headtilt here normally for inner ear infection. And he is the type that would read articles i printed out or listen to other opinion


----------



## the fluffies (Aug 3, 2013)

So i have to stop the fenbendazole. I'm afraid giving too much medicine might cause something else.


----------



## the fluffies (Aug 3, 2013)

Correction, 
Vets in malaysia do not believe on E.cuniculi. The treatment given to headtilt rabbit here normally referred to inner ear infection. And he is the NOT type that would read articles i printed out or listen to other opinion, esp from internet.


----------



## the fluffies (Aug 3, 2013)

Just incase i want to start the Fenbendazole again, means i have to administer it 28 days, is it?


----------



## JBun (Aug 3, 2013)

If he isn't eating and drinking enough, you'll need to syringe feed him food and water, so he doesn't get dehydrated and even more sick from not getting enough food. Not peeing for that long isn't very good. He needs to stay hydrated.

Yes, the treatment for EC with fenbendazole is 28 days.


----------



## the fluffies (Aug 3, 2013)

I have started the fenbendazole for about 8 days and stopped soon after we get the jabs? So i have to start again from Day 1 Fenbendazole to day 28, am i correct?


----------



## Maureen Las (Aug 3, 2013)

Several years ago I noticed that my 9 yr old bun , Joey, began to have balance issues. They were slight but I immediately took him to my vet. On examination there was absolutely nothing that indicated an inner ear infection. I wanted to do an EC titer or treat for EC but my vet felt quite sure that this was an inner ear infection. I listened to her and Joey was treated with oral baytil and sub q bicillin for several months. My vet was correct and Joey made a total recovery; his infection never reached the brain but I did catch this early. 
If you have found a vet that you believe is knowledgeable and Maxie is showing some improvement I would not start drugs on your own.

If you restart the fenbendazole your vet needs to know this.


----------



## Maureen Las (Aug 3, 2013)

I just noted your post stating that vets in Malayasia do not believe in EC and that your vet is not open to discussion. 
I still believe that if Maxie is making some improvement that you should wait awhile before considering the use of previous drugs.


----------



## the fluffies (Aug 3, 2013)

HELP! 
i gave my rabbit REGLAN before notice he has a gurgling tummy! 
It is 5am in Malaysia and i dont know what to do know. 
I have Simethicone and Benebac. When should i use them? I shouldn't be given together with Reglan rite? 

PLEASE HELP.
he is not eating n drinking by himself since yesterday. i have force feed him with critical care 5 hours ago. he is twisting n rolling a lot, so i tried not to touch him or else he will keep rolling. just now i realised his stool became very small so i tot giving reglan will bring his gut moving. 

but when i lay down by himself and put my ears close to him tummy, i heard gurgling. i tot his tummy is a bit distended bcoz he is not peeing since yesterday.


----------



## PaGal (Aug 3, 2013)

I am not an expert, only know what I have read here. It sounds to me that your bun needs to be seen by a rabbit savvy vet. If his stomach is distended it could be bloat which is serious.


----------



## the fluffies (Aug 3, 2013)

The vet is only open in the next 5 hours 

I believe i have given him enough water and feed him critical care, but he hasnt pee and the stool become very small


----------



## Maureen Las (Aug 3, 2013)

As far as I know you can give simethicone even with the reglan; simethicone is not absorbed by the body but jus tbreaks down gas bubbles.
I agree that your rabbit need fluids ;is there anyway that you could go to any vet who could give you the equipment to do it yourself. It would be a bag of lactated ringers solution , tubing and needles for sub q injection.


----------



## Maureen Las (Aug 3, 2013)

Sorry we posted at the same time. I forget that we are in another time zone.


----------



## the fluffies (Aug 3, 2013)

I gave him water thru syringe feed about 30-50ml yestesday and make him munch on coriancer and mints. But i dont dare to give him more water before he is urinating again, i am afraid i impacting the bladder.


----------



## Kipcha (Aug 3, 2013)

If possible, I would get him to a vet that can relieve his bladder for him.


----------



## the fluffies (Aug 3, 2013)

I gave the 3rd dose on simethicone (3rd hour), in an hour ago. He already urinating (a lot!) and no more distended tummy but i can still hear a gurgling sound. Wrap him in towel to prevent him from rolling and feed him a lot of water. 

What a relief. Hope there is no more panic alarm. Thanks guys!


----------



## Gezellige_Poes (Aug 4, 2013)

i'm sorry to read about maxie and hope there is some improvement. all the posts about medications, interactions, dosing, etc., are dizzying! i can only imagine how poorly his little tummy must feel!! your mention of smaller stool sounds the liberty bell alarm! i am not familiar with all the medication names. i had a bun, sabine, who i found on her side about 18 months ago. she received two steroid injections, was on baytril for 2 weeks, and some meds inc. probiotics to help gastric motility. she, too, started having very small to no stool. other than the baytril, i stopped all other meds and started her on oxbow hay critical care with baby food and syringe fed her. she was also in rehab to learn how to deal with her head tilt, starting with a small crate and slowly increasing her habitat size. she championed beautifully! she recently had a bad case of snuffles. again, the smaller stool. along with baytril, i gave her a few days of simethicone, then oxbow critical care, baby food, perfect berry (http://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B005P0RNPA/?tag=skimlinks_replacement-20), and gently massaged her tummy. she is fine now. my point of all this is, please go light on the meds and heavy on supplemental support to keep his gut going and ensure hydration. the oxbow critical care and perfect berrry will make hir tummy feel better and rebalance the microbial environment in his gut.


----------



## JBun (Aug 4, 2013)

I hope that Maxie is feeling better today. That's great news that he finally urinated. You'll probably just have to be really careful to keep him hydrated. He may have just got dehydrated from having a hard time drinking.

You mentioned having benebac probioitcs? If you aren't already giving him some each day, you may want to start doing that. They are often helpful to give when a rabbit is also getting antibiotics, to help keep good bacteria in the gut, and hopefully it will get the gurgling tummy under control. Usually you give once a day, at least 1-2 hours after the dose of antibiotics.


----------



## the fluffies (Aug 4, 2013)

Hi 

Took Maxie to the vet for his 3rd day jab today (the jab is now every alternate days). I have to bunny-burrito him to prevent him from rolling during the journey. 
Vet said today he doesnt need his Trixone antibiotic. He just gave the Tolfine anti-inflamatory and Prednikel 01 steroid, and a little dosage of injectable sedative. 

Maxie didnt roll during our 2 hours journey home. The sedation makes him calm and relax. I unwrapped him and put him in a padded cage. He is now (after 7 hours taking the jabs), standing on his feet. No more vertigo. 

I did asked the vet about Valium, if is safe to use on Maxie for his vertigo. But my vet said it is not powerful enough. Instead, he advised to take injectable sedative (cant see the bottle. Will check again next visit).


----------



## carlysoup (Aug 4, 2013)

Wow, he sounds like he is doing better - if he is able to stand? I am praying for Maxie, he has been through so much.


----------



## the fluffies (Aug 4, 2013)

Maxie was having a distended and loud gurgling tummy again, in the midnite. 
I assumed, must be the jabs he received causing disturbance in his intestine. 

We will stop the jabs (anti-inflamatory + steroid) temporary and see if it makes a change. 
I am thinking about start over the fenbendazole again even my vet thinks my rabbit is having EC problem.


----------



## Maureen Las (Aug 4, 2013)

I don't understand the 3 day antibiotic protocol at all unless they were high doses and even then I don't understand the rationale behind it. 
I ,too would consider the Panacur at this point if the antibiotics have been stopped. It is difficult to discern your vets plan. ????

I feel sad for you that you are going through this ; your love for Maxie shines through all your effort. :imsorry: that this this is so very hard !

Maureen


----------



## JBun (Aug 5, 2013)

It's most likely the antibiotic that is causing your rabbits digestive upset. So it's probably a good thing that the vet is stopping it. Though I agree that it's a little strange to be stopping the antibiotic after only a few doses. Some rabbits with head tilt due to an ear infection, can be on antibiotics for a month or more, depending on how bad it is. But certainly they shouldn't be stopped before your rabbit is showing consistent improvement, or stopped while still giving steroid injections. Though I don't think continuing with that particular antibiotic is a good idea with the digestive problems it's causing. You'll need to keep a really close eye on the gurgling stomach, and continue to give probiotics to try and get the gut flora balanced again. If the gurgling and distended stomach continue, you may need to have a fecal float test done to check for the clostridium bacteria, and get the antibiotic flagyl (metronidazole) to get it under control. It can really be very dangerous to your rabbit, for an overgrowth of this bacteria to occur.

I agree that starting up the fenbendazole is probably a good idea. I would also continue with some meloxicam as well, to keep the inflammation down.


----------



## the fluffies (Aug 5, 2013)

The new vets said he has been given Maxie a strong antibiotic, and after seeing maxie having a downturn, he stopped the antibiotic (Trixone), but continue with the anti inflamatory and steroid. He said, 12 days on Baytril, Metronidazole and Trixone jabs is more than enough to kill what ever parasite that caused the inner ear infection. And at this point, he thinks it is not an inner ear infection but something with the neuro problem or brain inflamation. But even we stopped taking the antibiotic, and only took the anti-inflamatory and steroid jabs, Maxie still having a few gas episodes. 

His condition was really bad. He was twisting, rolling and flipping non stop :bigtears:. So vet has to give him a low dose of sedative to keep him relax and calm. But after 12 hours, he started to roll again. 

The vet told me to let him rolls and said he will later find his way to adapt to his new disability. So i this morning i let him rolled in his padded cage. I am aware about his down eye. The lid is folded out. I drop some artificial tears and apply fucitalmic ointment i have. And today when i got home during lunch hour, i saw him stood on his feet and gained his balance. He falled over and rolled again, but with a help, he tried to keep himself balance. It is so heart-wrenching to see him in that situation. 

He was not eating the hay i left for him this morning. So i feed him some CC with pumpkin puree and water. 

before i left to the office again, i put a slice on apple and bokchoy leaves in his cage. He moved and hide himself at the darkest corner of the cage and stay quiet


----------



## the fluffies (Aug 5, 2013)

I have to leave Maxie to my boyfriend for 3 days (Wednesday - Friday) because i have to go back to my hometown by flight and cant fly maxie with me. 

I am thinking to start the Fenbendazole, Metacam and Meclizine soon after i reach home on Friday. I managed to get those drugs from the local pharmacy and i am not sure if they can be use on Maxie. 
- Fenbendazole 10% 100ml/L
- Meloxicam tablets 7.5mg per tablet 
- Meclozine HCl 25mg + Pyridoxine HCl 50mg per tablet

What is the dosage of Meloxicam for 3lbs bunny? 
For Meclozine 25mg, i can just give half tablet rite?

Can Fenben, Meloxicam and Meclozine taken together?


----------



## the fluffies (Aug 5, 2013)

maxie is on Benebac, Simethicone and Metoclopramide. Can these things taken together with above drugs as well?


----------



## Maureen Las (Aug 5, 2013)

This medi-rabbit chart has the dosage of meloxicam(metacam) but with that size tab you are going to need to cut it up. 



http://www.medirabbit.com/Safe_medication/Analgesics/safe_analgesics.htm


I could not paste Dr. Charks Drug dose calculator for rabbit but you can google it for the range of fenbendazole 


Here is the Q&A with Dana Krempels response so you will also need to cut the meclizine 
I cannot figure out exact dosages at this time (need to leave house) but will attempt to get back at this later; in the interim period maybe someone else will figure it.

http://en.allexperts.com/q/Rabbits-703/Dosage-Meclizine-Wryneck.htm


----------



## JellyBean16 (Aug 5, 2013)

I am thinking he may have Wry Neck. One of my bunnies got Wry Neck from somehow damaging an organ in her ear causing her head to tilt.


----------



## the fluffies (Aug 5, 2013)

Hi Jellybean, 
Wry neck and heat tilt is different? The signs are almost the same.

Maureen, 
i tried Meclizine following the dosage given by dana, but it didnt work. I heard from other forumers and other members of Disabled Rabbits on Facebook, some of them are using whole 25mg (not the 12.5mg) tablets for 3lbs rabbits and there is a bunny who has been using Meclizine daily for years! :confused2:


----------



## the fluffies (Aug 5, 2013)

This is maxie at his worst condition. 

Youtube - https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=doTePTJOIPI


----------



## JellyBean16 (Aug 5, 2013)

I am starting to think he may have 'head down disease'. If not I have no clue. Head Down Disease or Asclepias Eriocarpa Poisoning causes a rabbit to have no control of the head and very unsteady movement, and it makes a bunny eventually have paralysis. I sure hope Maxie will get better. I am so sorry that Maxie is not well!


----------



## Maureen Las (Aug 5, 2013)

First of all I want to let you know that I have never personally treated a rabbit with either head tilt caused by a bacterial infection or head tilt caused by EC. My info, therefore, is from reading from reliable sources but not first hand info. I would recommend that you run all info through your vet , the disabled rabbit website and/or possibly PM our mod JadeIcing who has treated many head tilt rabbits or other members who have successfully treated headtilt 

I do not know if all of these meds can be given safely concurrently . I do know that if you are giving Benebac do not give it at the same time as you are giving Reglan, meloxicam etc. Since it is a probiotic I do not know what medications may affect its viability 
I Do know that at this point you are pretty much on your own being in another country whose Drs. have differing views than here in the West. 

The Metacam tablet you have is either for a cat/dog. The dose your rabbit should have approx. is 0.1- 0.2 mg /kg. Your rabbit at 3 lbs =1.36 kg This is going to require that you either crush the tablet and then divide it up equally into 7 little equal piles ( and an 8th pile which would be 0.5 mg) and use a small amount of 1 pile . You could also break off a tiny piece of 1 tab but this is basically guesswork. You may want to ask at a pharmacy if someone could help you with this or better yet find a compounding pharmacy who could take those tablets and compound them into a suspension . Also check your other website re. the dose . I am quoting Medi-rabbit but some owners may be using a stronger dose. 
Since the fenbendazole is 100 mg/ml and your rabbit is 3lb. the dose would be 0.27 ml per day according to Dr. Chark's.
In terms of the meclizine/pyridoxine hydrochloride 
I would listen carefully to your friends on disabled rabbit and use the dosage that they have effectively used on their rabbit. The pyridoxine is Vitamin B6 

I give the best info when I have done the treatment myself so this is the best that I can do but I am hoping that you will receive other assistance from other Mods and memebers


----------



## tonyshuman (Aug 7, 2013)

You could crush up the tablet and resuspend it in a liquid and then divide the liquid (well-mixed) instead of having to parcel out the powder. The resuspended liquid should be ok to use for a week if kept refrigerated, I would think.

I think all the drugs you mentioned are ok to use together, but again I don't have the experience. I know my bunnies have been given metacam, simethicone, and a gut motility drug (either cisapride or metoclopramide) together at once for stasis.

I am not sure this is EC, which is what fenbendazole would treat. I am more inclined to think it is an ear infection. I couldn't see well in the video, but it looks like a horizontal nystagmus, which is more commonly associated with ear infection, rather than a vertical nystagmus, which is more commonly seen with EC. I know this is contrary to what your vet says, but it sounds like your vet was giving the antibiotic every 3 days, which is not commonly done. I don't think he got enough antibiotic to actually work at the infection. This is of course a personal opinion and I do not have the specialized training that a vet has. I know that many people give fenbendazole at the same time as antibiotics in cases of head tilt, just in case it is caused by EC or a bacterium, then they're covering their bases.

info about nystagmus with relation to head tilt
http://www.medirabbit.com/EN/Neurology/Otit/otitis.htm

It can take up to a week for fenbendazole to show improvement in true cases of EC. I personally would expect improvement from an antibiotic after 4-5 days, provided the rabbit is getting enough to make a difference and it is given frequently enough. I am not familiar with the triaxone antibiotic your vet used, but it sounds like he have too little and/or too infrequently. In rabbits, bicillin is given every other day, convenia is given every 5 days, and all other meds are given daily or twice daily (at least from what I can find). The every-3-day schedule is strange. The half-life of ceftriaxone is 6-9 hours, according to wikipedia, and that would indicate to me it should be dosed daily or twice a day.


----------



## Maureen Las (Aug 7, 2013)

Good thinking , Claire!! I read about horizontal and vertical nystagmus but didn't think to apply the knowledge when I watched the video:great:


----------



## the fluffies (Aug 8, 2013)

I'm home! 
Maxie looks good. He barely rolling like days before, and his appetite is good too. He looks more alert. I have start the Fenbendazole today. 

Vet has stopped the antibiotic, he said Maxie doesn't need antibiotic anymore. Because he said maxie has taken Baytril for 12 days, Metrodinazole for 5 days and Trixone for 2 days in a row. He said if there is any infection, it must be gone now. 

I am not sure about continuing the injectable anti-inflamatory (tolfine) given to Maxie. The last injections given 3 days ago was anti-inflamatory, steroid and sedative, but Maxie had a bad gas episodes a few hours after that, so my boyfriend resist to send him for another jabs yesterday. 

Do u guys think i should try Metacam instead? I only have human metacam. We do not have any oral Metacam available for the animal. Vets here carrying injectable Metacam only.


----------



## JBun (Aug 8, 2013)

I'm glad to hear Maxie is doing a little bit better. I think giving the metacam should be ok, but you shouldn't be giving it if he is still getting the steroid and tolfine. I'm a little surprised that vet was giving both of those together. Usually you shouldn't also be giving an anti inflammatory medication if you are also giving steroids. So as long as your rabbit isn't getting those injections anymore, giving the metacam should be alright. I would also be reluctant to continue giving steroids, because it can be risky to give to rabbits because it compromises their immune system. It may be possible to give the injectable metacam, orally instead, and it may be easier to get the right dosage with it as opposed to using the tablets. Maybe you could ask your vet that is nearer to your location, if this would be ok to do.


----------



## the fluffies (Aug 9, 2013)

How long he should be received the metacam?


----------



## carlysoup (Aug 9, 2013)

Wow, so glad to hear Maxie is doing better! I hope he keeps up the improvement!


----------



## tonyshuman (Aug 9, 2013)

Metacam can be given for up to a week if the rabbit's eating ok and there are no concerns about the kidneys. Usually antibiotic treatments for head tilt are 14 days at a minimum, but you obviously can't administer it if your vet doesn't agree. I am glad he's doing better.


----------



## the fluffies (Aug 10, 2013)

My current vet insists on continuing the injectable Tolfine anti-inflamatory and Prednikel 01 steroid every alternate days. He doesn't carry injectable Metacam, so he insists to use the same drugs given to Maxie the past few sessions.

I told him Maxie had a bad gassy and loud gurgling tummy and looked so much in pain after a few hours receiving the injections (even he had his Critical Care force fed every 3 hours), but he said "that is worth to risk". Imagine if i have no experience handling rabbit with gas problem, or didn't have Simethicone (bought from a pharmacy in Singapore) in my first aid kit, i might have lost Maxie due to GI stasis. I know the vet is trying to help me 'fix' Maxie's tilt head, but i can't let Maxie suffers. We have skipped 2 sessions of injections. And we have start the Fenbendaloze even without the vet's approval ray:
 
This is video of Maxie i took yesterday morning soon as i reached home.

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=_yu97Pbrg-I

Isn't he looks much better?


----------



## the fluffies (Aug 10, 2013)

I read an article saying that it takes 5-7 days before switching other NSAIDs to Metacam. In a meanwhile, i will ask other vets around if the might have Metacam injectable. Most of the vets are closing this week due to big festival in Malaysia, Hari Raya.


----------



## nora123 (Aug 10, 2013)

Hi i have panacur from my vet a 10 ml bottle vet has advised 0.2 per kg of rabbit so yes o.3 sounds about right you can also buy the rabbit panacur on line at pet supermarket.com with no delivery charge be patient a head tilt can take weeks to right itself dont give up you may need to syringe feed either critical care or liquidised pellets and water about 10mls 4 times a day plus about 5mls water 4 times a day good luck


----------



## the fluffies (Aug 23, 2013)

Hi Guys! 
I just want to share Maxie's progress and update.

On day 3 - https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=xJfDcgyQJ1k
On day 10 - https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=o79WWJKOn_E
On day 16 - https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=doTePTJOIPI
On day 20 - https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=_yu97Pbrg-I
On day 24 - https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=rj7ZcE5piZI

And this is my tilter boy today


----------



## carlysoup (Aug 23, 2013)

Wow! Way to go!


----------



## tonyshuman (Aug 25, 2013)

Thanks for the update! It looks like he's going to be much better! I wouldn't have thought he could be as healthy as he is now, having seen him during the bad ties.


----------



## the fluffies (Aug 26, 2013)

Guys, 

Maxie has started his 1st Fenben on Day 5 of his headtilt, but due to his downturn, we have to change him to a new vet on Day 10 and the new vet asked us to stop the Fenbendazole at all. He managed to take the Fenbendazole for 5 days only.

Soon after we finish the vet's medication (a week later), we start his 2nd Fenben course and this time i want him to finish all the 28 days. But unfortunately, on Day 23 & 24 (this coming weekend), i have to be away. Just incase there is no one to feed medicine for him, do i need to start the 28 days course again?


----------



## tonyshuman (Aug 26, 2013)

That's a tough one. I wonder if maybe going for a couple extra days instead would be ok?


----------



## the fluffies (Sep 9, 2013)

Hi guys, just want to update on Maxie. This is him today


----------



## the fluffies (Sep 12, 2013)

I am a bit worried.
Maxie finished his 28 days Fenbendazole on 5th Sept.
He was all right until this morning. I found he is not eating by hiw own before i off to work this morning. I gave him simethicone, reglan and Critical Care and i left a slice of apple, bokchoy leaf, alfalfa hay and pellets.

But when i checked on him this afternoon, he wasn't touched his food. I gave him Critical Care and Benebac and he munched on a slice of watermelon.

I remember a night before his headtilt began, he wasn't eating and hiding himself under the shelves. I hope this is not an alarm of relapse


----------



## JBun (Sep 12, 2013)

I'm so glad to see that Maxie has recovered from the head tilt. He had quite the battle with it, but he's looking really good in his picture.

A rabbit going off it's food and possibly developing GI stasis, can be caused by many things. It could be from an upset stomach because of it's diet, or from molting and ingesting too much fur and a blockage occurring, from medications, from stress, and from other health problems that cause the rabbit pain or discomfort which then results in lack of appetite. So it's possible that he has stopped eating because of the EC reoccurring, but I would think it is more likely that something else is causing it. Have you seen any symptoms besides not eating? Is he peeing and pooping still? Has his pee been sludgy at all, any urine dribbling or pee accidents, or has his poop been very tiny or soft and mushy? I would suggest not feeding the sugary treats right now as it will cause a bacterial imbalance in the digestive system. It's possible something he is eating could be causing digestive upset.

Here is some information on GI stasis:
http://www.bio.miami.edu/hare/ileus.html
http://www.veterinarypartner.com/Content.plx?P=A&S=0&C=0&A=484#.UZ8FPbx7LTo.twitter


----------

